

Rejection is for losers - thankuz
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/03/17/rejection-is-for-losers/

======
yannickmahe
The last sentence seems to negate the point.

> Even better: don’t give anybody the opportunity to reject you.

That kind of sounds like saying "Don't even try".

~~~
BorisBomega
Sigh. It only sounds like that if you are suffering from ultra short-term
memory loss and forgot all the lines you read before that last line.

